

Air-powered LEGO V8 engine running at 1440 rpm (vid) - TriinT
http://www.nicjasno.com/node/1019

======
ynniv
The complete drivetrain with automatic transmission is much more impressive: [
[http://www.lpepower.com/content/heavy-duty-automatic-
transmi...](http://www.lpepower.com/content/heavy-duty-automatic-
transmission-10) ]

~~~
furyg3
All I can say is: wow.

I know you can do a lot with legos, but this is pretty amazing. My inner child
is psyched about this.

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm such a nerd. I read the title and thought, _How did someone manage to run
Google Chrome's Javascript engine with Lego?_

~~~
laut
Hehe, the Chrome V8 javascript engine is from Denmark just like LEGO.

------
DanHulton
Christ, you can BUY that kit:

<http://www.lpepower.com/content/pushrod-v8-engine>

This is an awful thing for me to know - I'm low on cash and have a TERRIBLE
sense of what is appropriate to spend it on.

------
apgwoz
I'd love to see that engine thrown in to a scale LEGO car and see how it
actually performs when it's pushing something along. Seems like it would do a
great job, and the end result of a scale car would be awesome.

~~~
fsniper
Seems like they've tried it with a lego car.
<http://www.lpepower.com/content/power-without-control>

~~~
apgwoz
Ahh, you're right. I didn't spend enough time looking. Thanks!

------
mattmaroon
It sounds like the Mazda 323 I drove when I was 16.

